# Leveling the refrigerator VS: Door closing



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 29, 2009)

The Whirlpool Side x Side fridge we got six yrs ago works great but for one prob: The right side door (fridge side) doesn't auto-close. The magnetic seal works fine but you have to close the door to get it there. Freezer door works great; it will self-close if it's anywhere NEAR shut.

The manual says to level the fridge to cure this. In fact, level is the ONLY thing the book lists as a problem when this condition occurs. Using my 2-foot bubble level, it was about a half-bubble off level when I started. This, measuring side-to-side, across front of the fridge. When I bring it to level, the door still acts the same way. There are no adjustments for leveling the rears.

Right now I'm out a couple hundred bux worth of food since the door was open about 1/2 inch all night, and the unit was warm inside this AM.









The doors are both hinged on the outside, opening from the center. Left door operates properly. Right side door does not .... and my common sense tells me that side needs to go UP in order to allow gravity to swing the door.

But lifting that right side up had no effect. FWIW, there is nothing heavy in the door, and it swings fine with no obstruction inside or out.

HELP!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the hinges? It may need a readjustment.

DM


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Can you post a pic of the hinges? It may need a readjustment.
> 
> DM



Cool, thanks. Upper & lower hinges:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Remove the plastic cover on the top hinge.
Shoot another pic... kinda from above/sideways angle.

DM


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Remove the plastic cover on the top hinge.
> Shoot another pic... kinda from above/sideways angle.
> 
> DM


OK here ya go .... :thumbsup:


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 29, 2009)

What is not apparently obvious in these two shots is something that I see when standing over the fridge: That door that's in question appears very close at the outside, by the hinges and the other side is not as close. I.E. the seam on the door seal is completely closed (crushed shut) at the hinge side of the door just like it is on the freezer door that works correctly. But toward the other side of the refrigerator door the gap is wider. That door actually sticks out a bit more in the center of the unit, than the freezer door does.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmmm... mine's slotted to allow left to right adjustment. 
Does the door sit flush and plumb to the top and sides when closed?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

cross post... never mind, you just answered me.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Does the bottom have slots? Can you take another pic? lol

DM


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Does the bottom have slots? Can you take another pic? lol
> 
> DM


OK Mouse man, hope this helps!


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> hmmmm... mine's slotted to allow left to right adjustment.
> Does the door sit flush and plumb to the top and sides when closed?
> 
> DM


Flush, no but plumb? Reasonably depending on how level I make the front adjustments.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Is the distance the same, on the hinge side, (between fridge body and door) at the top and bottom?

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

those little black plastic things on the bottom side of the door on the hinge, those are little cams that if are not worn out will make your door self close. I suspect yours are worn and need to be replaced


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 29, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> those little black plastic things on the bottom side of the door on the hinge, those are little cams that if are not worn out will make your door self close. I suspect yours are worn and need to be replaced


How do you replace 'em?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

pull the door by removing the screws in the top hinge, the closure is held on by a screw


----------

